# Puppy diarrhea with raw food



## aaaeeeo (Sep 1, 2017)

My gsd puppy is now 7 months old. I have been trying to switch her to a half raw diet for a month.

After read posts here and rawdogranch.com, I'm giving her a half kibble half raw diet. 
In the morning, I will feed her with kibble. 
And in the evening, I'm giving her chicken thigh/ chicken wing one day and chicken breast/ pork chops along with chicken livers/ eggs the other day.
I'm also adding omega oil and nuvet plus supplement to her food.

She was good at first few days with firm stool. But then got runny stool. I was think it's because changing of diet and she will turn to normal the next day with firm stool.
But she's still got runny stool couple days later, and once or twice a week. Every time back to normal the next day. And seems only got runny meat on the day after I fed her RMB.
I was thinking sale meats from grocery are not fresh enough and replaced with fresh meat with immediately freezing.
But she's just getting worse. Last two times, she's having good stool in the morning, but then got very upset and poo with liquid poop around noon, and then just seems back to fine. 

After that, 3-4 days later, this time, she's pooing frequently with little bit liquid poop for 5-6 times a day, totally like diarrhea.
She's all good but that, still active and good appetite.

I'm now very worried and guessing it has something to do with raw food. I have once found some whole piece of bones inside her firm stool, not sure if it is a issue. Now just stop feeding her raw.

Any ideas or suggestions? Appreciate that!!:crying:


----------



## mspiker03 (Dec 7, 2006)

I would skip the pork and chicken livers for now. And probably the eggs too. (How much liver are you feeding anyway - that is rich and can easily cause the runs). I would keep it simple to start and pick one meat source (like chicken).


----------



## GypsyGhost (Dec 29, 2014)

Honestly, for a puppy this age that is still growing, I would stick with a commercial raw diet. Primal, Darwin's, Stella & Chewy, Bravo. Raw diets aren't rocket science, but an unbalanced raw diet can really cause problems for a dog. If you can't or don't want to do commercial raw, maybe consider adding The Honest Kitchen base mix to the raw you are feeding. That will provide your growing puppy with proper nutrition as well.

Another thought... have you had a fecal sample run for your puppy? I'd want to make sure there were no worms or parasites present.


----------



## Slamdunc (Dec 6, 2007)

You can feed a pup a raw diet but it has to be complete. I think the problem with your pups diet is probably a combination of things. Too large a volume of food will give a pup the runs or a loose stool. Too much liver will cause a black loose stool. Too much fat will cause loose stools as well. I would not feed chicken wings to a dog that age. I would avoid the pork as well. Chicken thighs with the bone have a good ratio of meat to bone.


----------



## aaaeeeo (Sep 1, 2017)

Thank you guys for the suggestion!

I was following the guidance from rawdogranch, and try my best to keep 50% RMB(chicken thighs/wings) 45% Muscle Meat(chicken breast/pork chops) and only 5% chicken livers.
So it's one day all RMB and the following day 90% muscle meat and 10% chicken livers.

Guess I will stop the raw diet and maybe try that again when she's older.. And will try the commercial raw.


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Not enough bone can cause loose stool. Now the important thing in a raw diet is to have balance over time, so nothing wrong with a bit more RMB one day, and a bit more MM the next to balance things out, but it seems your pup does not adapt well to the no-bone meals. 

Try a month of balanced RMB vs. MM meals to see if that will stop the runny stool. If it does, you have your answer.


----------



## mspiker03 (Dec 7, 2006)

I was also thinking about what Castlemaid posted as an idea but I wasn't writing it out as well so deleted that portion. 

I personally think the 10% chicken livers in one day was a major cause of the runs. Well that plus the pork.


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

10% liver is a LOT of liver especially being fed with MM only. The organ meat should be around 10% with 5% of that being liver so other organ meat would need to be used. I feed an organ meat mixture that also has kidney and sometimes a mixture that has whole animals ground up (so bone, meat, brains, liver, kidney, etc). I also feed whole flash frozen fish (so guts, head, eyes, etc). 

Your pup also may not be doing well with a switch between kibble one meal and raw the next plus you are introducing too much all at once. I would feed one protein source to start like chicken (you can use leg quarters or rotate around with different parts from a whole chicken) and then maybe add in something like turkey necks and ground turkey (for the meat). Once the pup is able to deal with poultry then you could start adding SMALL amounts of organ meat and then red meat like ground beef, beef chunks or lamb/mutton. If you feed a meat without bone then you need to compensate with some type of bony food like turkey necks. Sorry, probably confusing you. How much bone I feed depends on the dog. Some of my dogs do better on more bone. Others do best with less. Anyhow, I tend to wait to feed pork until later since some dogs have problems digesting the bone. Worry about the fish oils and stuff until the pup is comfortable with the diet. Canned mackerel and sardines are also a good source of oils though if you can find fresh (I am able to get flash frozen whole sardines) even better.


----------

